# Camden CO NJ Adult GSD stunning!!



## sielick (Jun 2, 2005)

:help:Hi all,


Another victim of the economy! Bear is a 7 yr old pure German Shepard who has had more uncertainty than any dog should! Two years ago, his owner in California was tragically killed. His human aunt brought him home to New Jersey where he lived with 5 children and a Beagle sister. His new mom recently became unemployed and had to give up both dogs to the Camden County Animal Shelter. Bear is a very large boy at 126 lbs, and has been Schutzund trained so any takers will need to brush up on their German! Bear is severely food aggressive, and his previous owner stated that he was protective of the children in the household. While Bear lived with a female dog and appears to be good with dogs here, he has not been exposed to cats. Please cross-post to any GS rescues, and contact us if you can help place Bear appropriately.


Thank you!
















Niki Dawson 
Executive Director 
Camden County Animal Shelter 
Phone: 856.401.1300 
Fax: 856.401.1309 
P.O. Box 475 
125 County House Rd.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Is this a no-kill shelter?


----------



## Atticus09 (Feb 15, 2010)

Awwww hope Bear finds a good home ...he is a handsome guy


----------



## sielick (Jun 2, 2005)

*when pressed for space..yes it is a kill shelter.*


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

*Then he should be listed in the urgent section. You should notify a mod to have him moved.*


----------



## Anja1Blue (Feb 27, 2008)

Handsome guy for an experienced owner......
___________________________________________
Susan

Anja SchH3 GSD
Conor GSD
Blue BH WH T1 GSD - waiting at the Bridge


----------



## sielick (Jun 2, 2005)

*ok I have pet several dogs on here..I always have them moved..I am just trying to help this dog..or any I post*


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

bump for this handsome guy!! Is there anyone that can help him?


----------



## sielick (Jun 2, 2005)

he maybe adopted after his nueter to a great family


----------

